# you dont have any stuff for this search



## EmBrJoMom (Jan 8, 2015)

When you try to sign on the internet on my son's kindle fire it says "you dont have any stuff for this search". What do we need to do?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

That is a new one... did it just start doing that recently after working? Did you recently install a new app?


----------



## EmBrJoMom (Jan 8, 2015)

Nothing new that I have added but can't tell you for sure if he tried to add anything (he is 8 yrs old) He has ran into this problem about 4 wks ago is when he told me about it


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My best first guess is that something got installed that messed with the settings. Do you have any anti-malware or anti-virus tools on it that you can scan it with? Have you tried powering it completely off and rebooting?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EmBrJoMom--

Can you give us more specific information?  When you say you are trying to sign on to the Internet, are you in Settings, trying to connect to a network?  Is that the exact message you get?

There was a software upgrade a few weeks ago that changed some things for people who have a Free Time profile for their child.  It may be related to that.

Betsy


----------

